# got an oral presentation! :/



## ymy12 (Jul 30, 2011)

this is my first post, so i dont really know whether to give the full story or just long story short.. im thinking long story short..
Soo.. I got given an oral presentation yesterday, its not due for about 5-6 weeks.. already im freaking out!:afr this whole freaking out over talking in front of the class, is just starting to p*ss me off now!! its been around for as long as i can remember!! hmm now i feel like i should have told the whole story.. oh well...


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome 

I have two oral presentations coming up this week, a poem for English class and a monologue in another language class. I don't know why I'm not freaking out about it but I'm sure as heck I'm going to go all :afr and screw up. I know it's hard but distract yourself and try not to think about it yet. Don't use up those five weeks thinking about something that won't even last for an hour. But if you dare, you can try speaking in class to gather up some courage for that day. Just don't worry too much; it'll pass.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

practice like crazy lol, only advice that has ever helped me. Still get crazy nervous when I have to.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No matter how it goes, you will be okay. And once you've done it, you can feel proud of yourself for facing your fear.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I used an excuse note given to me by my psychiatrist saying that I have social anxiety so I didn't have to do any more of these oral presentations, actually I never did one in my life. But I did, however, have to introduce myself in front of 2 classes, intro to psychology and human communications, and I froze. I dropped both courses. That excuse letter helped me.


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

I did one last semester, and i was fairly nervous myself. I smiled and took it with pride, trying to make the situation as best as i could. Just remember, once it's over, it's over ^_^


----------



## fairyduststars (May 14, 2007)

Ok try try not to think about it. Whenever you do just think of a "STOP"
Right before the presentation try and quieten your mind. Picture and object and block out all your thoughts. (Meditation can make people feel calm and happy) Obvs you'd be sitting in your classroom but just focus on something in the classroom and block the thoughts. 
Then when you go up to do the presentation put pretend you are confident. think of someone you admire/an idol and pretend you are them. 
I know this sounds crazy
With any phobia the more you think about it the worse it is and with most phobias exposure is the key. We need to do things like this. How many times have you had to do a presentation/speech before?


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

My strategy is to make enough jokes to keep the audience entertained, but don't sit around on a slide for too long. Like for my Star Wars presentation, When I was going over the prequel criticisms, I referred to Jar-Jar as 'That Ugly Thing'. For my hobby presentation on video games, I included a clip of the Smash Bros. 64 commercial.

It really does work. I got a 95 on a presentation I slapped together in one hour, and only lost points for wearing jeans.


----------



## Rabbitheartedboy (Aug 12, 2011)

Try not to worry too much about it. You will do great on your presentation. Relax and take some deep breaths. I know it can be really nerve racking when your giving an oral presentation, but try to use your anxieties to your advantage. When i was in my speech class, my professor gave us some really good pointers on how to deal with our anxiety when giving a speech/oral presentation.- When your giving an oral presentation instead of attempting to fight off your anxiety, it is often better to acknowledge it and use your energy to manage it effectively. Remember to breath deeply. Restructure negative thoughts and try to visualize success. Use gestures to release your nervous energy. Assume you listeners are positive and supportive. Focus on your message, not yourself. And remember to act confidently and make eye contact. I hope these help you as much as they did for me. Good luck and I know you'll do great!


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Most of your classmates are probably just as nervous to give a presentation, whether they show it or not. Just focus on your presentation and what you are saying. Once your presentation is over you will feel a great sense of accomplishment and a lot better since its over and done with.


----------



## ymy12 (Jul 30, 2011)

fairyduststars said:


> Ok try try not to think about it. Whenever you do just think of a "STOP"
> Right before the presentation try and quieten your mind. Picture and object and block out all your thoughts. (Meditation can make people feel calm and happy) Obvs you'd be sitting in your classroom but just focus on something in the classroom and block the thoughts.
> Then when you go up to do the presentation put pretend you are confident. think of someone you admire/an idol and pretend you are them.
> I know this sounds crazy
> With any phobia the more you think about it the worse it is and with most phobias exposure is the key. We need to do things like this. How many times have you had to do a presentation/speech before?


I've done heaps of presentations before! But they get worse every time and I'm over it..!


----------



## voitzify (Aug 16, 2011)

oooooh how i know, how you feel. Oral presentation is like the worst thing a person with SAD has to go through.


----------

